# Maskholes



## digifoss (May 2, 2021)

I’m not sure what’s more offensive about this man: his propensity to intimidate women or his girl shorts.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338888227277709312


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 2, 2021)

Three cheers to the man!


----------



## digifoss (May 2, 2021)

Had that been my wife I would have knocked his teeth so far down his throat they would chatter when he farted


----------



## Keesha (May 2, 2021)

The woman shouldn’t have been let in the store without a mask. Rules are rules however I don’t see any point in aggressively harassing her. She should have been politely shown the door and told not to come back without a mask if a mask was required. There can’t be rules for some and not for others.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 2, 2021)

digifoss said:


> Had that been my wife I would have knocked his teeth so far down his throat they would chatter when he farted


The man definitely could have gone about it differently for sure.

I think your governing parties should poop or get off the pot. Either have strict rules and guidelines surrounding mask wearing, or drop the entire mask wearing game. That would eliminate situations like this.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 2, 2021)

Keesha said:


> *The woman shouldn’t have been let in the store without a mask.* Rules are rules however I don’t see any point in aggressively harassing her. She should have been politely shown the door and told not to come back without a mask if a mask was required. There can’t be rules for some and not for others.


My words exactly, but from all that I know related to the USofA, it's different strokes for different States, which is a joke.

My words to those behind administering rules and guidelines surrounding Covid-19 in America, _poop or get off the pot_.

It's either masks for everybody (no matter where you live), or masks for nobody.

But as with 99% of things in life, people are the product of their own making.

Personally, I wouldn't have said anything to the lady. Instead, a snitch line should be in place for people to call, and when authorities show up to the location in question, the violator is then placed under arrest and fined $100,000.

It's high time more strict and no-nonsense measures were implemented.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 2, 2021)

digifoss said:


> Had that been my wife I would have knocked his teeth so far down his throat they would chatter when he farted


On the flip side, if mask rules are in place in the store in question (in the video), the woman should have had her butt kicked, then shown out the front doors of the store headfirst.


----------



## Lewkat (May 2, 2021)

I did not like his method, but girl shorts?   Nothing girlish about them.


----------



## Keesha (May 2, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> On the flip side, if mask rules are in place in the store in question (in the video), the woman should have had her butt kicked, then shown out the front doors of the store headfirst.


Agreed. The only time I’ve been in a store where people came unmasked was when the mask rule first  came out , however , these people were NOT allowed in. It’s not fair to have rules for some and not others.


----------



## chic (May 2, 2021)

It's all politically motivated and always has been. Listen to the last words she says.


----------



## digifoss (May 2, 2021)

The replies are revealing. A woman in a store without a mask on, something only  the store itself  can correct if they had wanted to do so and did so, is the most serious offense. OTOH A man stalking this woman trying to intimidate her is the smaller offense


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2021)

Wow! How the Hell did she get into the store without wearing a mask?


----------



## Buckeye (May 2, 2021)

Most stores have signs on the doors about wearing masks, but I don't see anyone at the entry way enforcing compliance.  And twinkle toes (the fella in the vid) clearly has his own issues if he feels the need to call her out on it.


----------



## ohioboy (May 2, 2021)

The man was legally out of line, he's bitching at the woman for supposedly breaking the law when he's breaking it himself!


----------



## ohioboy (May 2, 2021)

Tish said:


> Wow! How the Hell did she get into the store without wearing a mask?


She may have entered with one on then took it off.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 2, 2021)

I don't think anyone has the right to verbally attack, confront or harass anyone else for not wearing a mask, or wearing a mask.  If the store had a mask policy, then a manager or store security should have addressed her, not another shopper.  The most he should have done was point her out to a store employee and let them handle it.  I'm not a big shorts person, but there was nothing wrong with that man's shorts.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 2, 2021)

digifoss said:


> The replies are revealing. A woman in a store without a mask on, *something only  the store itself  can correct if they had wanted to do so* and did so, is the most serious offense. OTOH A man stalking this woman trying to intimidate her is the smaller offense


That's where your governing parties are failing the people in your country, Digi.

Accountability starts at the top, and so if true, honest-to-goodness rules and guidelines were put in place, _rules and guidelines with actual integrity behind them_, store owners, big box stores, everyone would be responsible and held to account, but from all that I'm seeing (and hearing), the USofA isn't serious about Covid.

Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## MarciKS (May 2, 2021)

digifoss said:


> Had that been my wife I would have knocked his teeth so far down his throat they would chatter when he farted


That's just it...somewhere there's a woman whose probably married saying if that had been my husband I'd have grabbed her by her hair and shoved that mask up her   .

Two sides....always two sides.


----------



## Judycat (May 2, 2021)

I hate when harassing idiots keep saying no. The woman says get away from me and he keeps saying no. Aaaah!


----------



## ohioboy (May 2, 2021)

Judycat said:


> I hate when harassing idiots keep saying no. The woman says get away from me and he keeps saying no. Aaaah!


Right, the woman is clearly "retreating", and as to what level of fear was going through her mind, only she knows.


----------



## digifoss (May 2, 2021)

Requiring a mask to be worn in a store is a rule not a law, usually left to the merchant whether or not to enforce. Stalking is a crime.  The majority here seems to be overly concerned with the woman not having a mask on and how best to shame or punish her, or have her husband jam the mask up her....  while some statements even applaud the stalker.  Things have really been turned upside down


----------



## ohioboy (May 2, 2021)

Mask wearing in public accomodations is law mostly, dig.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 2, 2021)

digifoss said:


> Requiring a mask to be worn in a store is a rule not a law, usually left to the merchant whether or not to enforce. Stalking is a crime.  The majority here seems to be overly concerned with the woman not having a mask on and how best to shame or punish her, or have her husband jam the mask up her....  while some statements even applaud the stalker.  *Things have really been turned upside down*


Not really. As I previously mentioned earlier, if your governing parties and those behind the rules and guidelines behind Covid-19 (in your country) established zero tolerance measures and held _everyone_ accountable, situations as the one in the video wouldn't be happening.


----------



## ohioboy (May 2, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Not really. As I previously mentioned earlier, if your governing parties and those behind the rules and guidelines behind Covid-19 (in your country) established zero tolerance measures and held _everyone_ accountable, situations as the one in the video wouldn't be happening.



The man was guilty of a crime. That is not a valid justification of enforcement.


----------



## Dana (May 2, 2021)

*Now if that video isn't a perfect example of an ignorant, bullying, lout, what is?
Makes me wonder how this creep speaks to his wife* 
*.*


----------



## RnR (May 2, 2021)

Store fail, silly woman, horrible man IMO.


----------



## digifoss (May 2, 2021)

This was in TX where it is just a merchant rule.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 2, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> The man was guilty of a crime. That is not a valid justification of enforcement.


Right you are, the mans actions were out of line, but let's not excuse the acting parties in your country in their failure to implement appropriate measures that would prevent such episodes.


----------



## ohioboy (May 2, 2021)

digifoss said:


> This was in TX where it is just a merchant rule.



Ok check.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 2, 2021)

digifoss said:


> This was in TX where it is just a merchant rule.


It shouldn't be "_just a merchant rule_", it should a law set by your governing parties and established authorities who are the voice when it comes to Covid-19 criteria.

From this side of the border I can't say I'm convinced that your country is serious about Covid-19. The people (as a whole) seem to set their own rules and guidelines, doing as they so please along the way, while your governing parties thank them with stimulus monies.


----------



## jujube (May 2, 2021)

The guy was lucky he didn't end up needing an ice pack somewhere......


----------



## digifoss (May 2, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> It shouldn't be "_just a merchant rule_", it should a law set by your governing parties and established authorities who are the voice when it comes to Covid-19 criteria.
> 
> From this side of the border I can't say I'm convinced that your country is serious about Covid-19. The people (as a whole) seem to set their own rules and guidelines, doing as they so please along the way, while your governing parties thank them with stimulus monies.


It is the law in TX Marge set by the governor of Texas


----------



## digifoss (May 2, 2021)

jujube said:


> The guy was lucky he didn't end up needing an ice pack somewhere......


You're darn right about that.  
Whats surprising to me is that an ambulance  didn't have haul his worthless @$$ away.


----------



## win231 (May 3, 2021)

This jerk reminded of another incident I posted about when Covid just started & there were lines at markets.
One shopper decided to get a cart & keep it next to him while waiting in line.
Another shopper (not an employee) wearing gloves & constantly rubbing them with alcohol wipes told him, "Sir, you're not supposed to have your cart with you; you're supposed get your cart after you're directed to enter the store."
The guy with the cart (around twice the size of the jerk) said, "Mind your own business."
The jerk said, "You're not supposed to have your cart with you."
The guy with the cart walked up to him, looked down at him & said, "I suggest you shop somewhere else before you get hurt."
The jerk wisely walked to the end of the line.


----------



## garyt1957 (May 3, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm not a big shorts person, but there was nothing wrong with that man's shorts.


About 3" too short, especially for an old guy. but shorter shorts are supposedly coming back in style. Is he trendy or did he just keep wearing his outdated short shorts until they came back in style? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 3, 2021)

digifoss said:


> It is the law in TX Marge set by the governor of Texas


I hope new guidelines come in to effect where stores that violate such laws are punished severely, Digi.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> About 3" too short, especially for an old guy. but shorter shorts are supposedly coming back in style. Is he trendy or did he just keep wearing his outdated short shorts until they came back in style? Enquiring minds want to know.


What people choose to wear is a personal choice, many of us aren't led by the latest fashions, but just dress sensibly and comfortably.  I'm in that category, don't care a thing about being 'trendy', if that's important to some, good for them.


----------



## StarSong (May 3, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> What people choose to wear is a personal choice, many of us aren't led by the latest fashions, but just dress sensibly and comfortably.  I'm in that category, don't care a thing about being 'trendy', if that's important to some, good for them.


Current men's fashions have brought shorts back up above the knee.  Whatever else this guy's story is, his apparel selection is _au courant_.


----------



## Jules (May 3, 2021)

@Aunt Marg  Unfortunately we have people like her that refuse to wear masks here too.  Some store management can’t be bothered enforcing it.  On FB there’s discussions of where the anti-maskers can get away without a mask.  Or they say to just lie and say they have a medical exemption.  The middle-aged clerk at the door has given up, obviously because of  the lack of support by management who just can’t be bothered. There’s no one to come and give them a fine.  Right from the start, our cities should have hired extra bylaw officers to deal with offenders or the stores that don’t enforce the rules.  

My 17 granddaughter had a boy in her class who refused to wear a mask, even after being sent to the office.  My GD turned around to him and said “please put your mask on, you’re making me very uncomfortable.”  He did.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 3, 2021)

Jules said:


> @Aunt Marg  Unfortunately we have people like her that refuse to wear masks here too.  Some store management can’t be bothered enforcing it.  On FB there’s discussions of where the anti-maskers can get away without a mask.  Or they say to just lie and say they have a medical exemption.  The middle-aged clerk at the door has given up, obviously because of  the lack of support by management who just can’t be bothered. There’s no one to come and give them a fine.  Right from the start, our cities should have hired extra bylaw officers to deal with offenders or the stores that don’t enforce the rules.
> 
> My 17 granddaughter had a boy in her class who refused to wear a mask, even after being sent to the office.  My GD turned around to him and said “please put your mask on, you’re making me very uncomfortable.”  He did.


So discouraging to hear that, Jules.

I truly believe it's time our governing parties beefed-up the fines for violators.


----------



## StarSong (May 3, 2021)

Jules said:


> @Aunt Marg  Unfortunately we have people like her that refuse to wear masks here too.  Some store management can’t be bothered enforcing it.  On FB there’s discussions of where the anti-maskers can get away without a mask.  Or they say to just lie and say they have a medical exemption.  The middle-aged clerk at the door has given up, obviously because of  the lack of support by management who just can’t be bothered. There’s no one to come and give them a fine.  Right from the start, our cities should have hired extra bylaw officers to deal with offenders or the stores that don’t enforce the rules.
> 
> My 17 granddaughter had a boy in her class who refused to wear a mask, even after being sent to the office.  My GD turned around to him and said “please put your mask on, you’re making me very uncomfortable.”  He did.


There's also a problem of consequences.  If the police are called, they're not going to arrest or jail mask rule offenders.  At worst they'll escort them from the stores and tell them not to return without masks.


----------



## Pinky (May 3, 2021)

At our local mall, there are guards at each entrance who check shoppers are wearing masks. Also, they have a list of questions on a placard that must be answered, re: Covid symptoms. Of course, anyone could lie, but at least they have to be masked.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 3, 2021)

StarSong said:


> *There's also a problem of consequences.*  If the police are called, they're not going to arrest or jail mask rule offenders.  At worst they'll escort them from the stores and tell them not to return without masks.


There sure is, yet there shouldn't be knowing the severity of the virus.

The general public is being failed in a really big way.


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2021)

This guy is an obnoxious bully, clearly with anger control issues.  He is probably the type that engages in road rage all the time.

About the mask "law," I think most buildings and business establishments are asking people to cooperate. My own building has signs all over the lobby saying that mask wearing is required in the public areas of the building. Yet, I have forgotten to put on my mask once or twice, when going from my apartment down the hall, down the elevator, and through the lobby to my car (a total of about 2 minutes), and no one has ever said a word. Now that mask wearing has been waived when outdoors (in my state), it's even more common for people to forget to put the mask on when "required."  Nearly everyone here has been vaccinated, so there will probably be no dire consequences.

So, what does that word "required" mean, anyway? No one is going to be arrested, no one even mentions it. I think the word "requested" would be a better word to use.  That store was clearly not requiring the use of masks, they were requesting it and hoping that people would be civilized about it. If there was a cop present in that store, he probably could have arrested the guy for verbal assault.


----------



## ohioboy (May 3, 2021)

Sunny said:


> So, what does that word "required" mean, anyway? No one is going to be arrested, no one even mentions it. I think the word "requested" would be a better word to use.


Speaking only for Ohio, when covid first surfaced, the Gov. issued an Executive order for mandatory mask wearing, and the director of the Ohio dept. of Health issued an order pursuant to State law making it a criminal offense if violated, possible three months in jail/$750.00 fine. Although an arrestable offense, it did not turn the police into the Masked Avenger to do so.



> If there was a cop present in that store, he probably could have arrested the guy for verbal assault.


Have not looked through TX/the local city law, but yes, some type of Breach of Peace law/ordinance, Disorderly conduct, etc.


----------



## Jules (May 3, 2021)

StarSong said:


> There's also a problem of consequences.  If the police are called, they're not going to arrest or jail mask rule offenders.  At worst they'll escort them from the stores and tell them not to return without masks.


Unless there’s violence, the police aren’t called.  That’s why I feel they should have hired extra bylaw officers who could have dealt with the problems and removed them from the store and/or given them a ticket.

One grocery store has taken a firm stance.  They have a fit man standing by the door, no BS permitted.

Masks are REQUIRED in stores in BC.  This was decreed by the Chief Public Health Officer.  There is a sign on every building.


----------

